# How long after stopping progesterone should I get my period?



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

After failed IUI at the end of last month, I stopped using my progesterone pessaries [Cyclogest 400mg] on Sunday but today there is still no sign of my period!?!

I've tested three times now and got negatives.

Is this normal? How long is the longest it should take? I'm seriously worried  and my I can't get a hold of my consultant.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bubblicious,

Sorry to hear about your failed treatment   In terms of the progesterone then there's no set time as such for AF to arrive. For some it can happen a day or two after stopping the support but can be a week or even longer. Try not to worry, it should happen within the next week. Do give clinic a call if it doesn't show and you are concerned though.

Maz x


----------

